

Top Startup Lessons From Our Main Investor Bill Liao - jasonwilk
http://whiteyboard.tumblr.com/post/7938397966/bill-liaos-top-10-start-up-fails-to-avoid
http://whiteyboard.tumblr.com/post/7938397966/bill-liaos-top-10-start-up-fails-to-avoid
======
jasonwilk
Bill has been a great investor for us from across the pond. He adds a lot of
insight as one of the co-founders of Xing.com and 6 other companies he founded
to take public. If anyone has thought about expanding to europe and wants an
intro, Im happy to do it.

~~~
rdl
What does he mean by "all sales fail"?

Yes, high cost of sales is a problem, but I've never seen a startup fail for
being hustlers; more the opposite.

